# PCT/acne



## f.r.a.n.k. (Aug 4, 2014)

Pray for me as I slip into this PCT lol

I know clomid makes my acne flare up...I can't imagine what its gonna do with the drop in test levels...
I was thinking of getting some Retin A...any experiences with this? How well did it work for you...to my knowledge it's just topical acutane.

Thanks


----------



## Youngblood43 (Aug 4, 2014)

itll probably dry the shit out of your skin..

if clomid makes you acne flair up then have you tried just tamoxifen on its own?


----------



## losieloos (Aug 4, 2014)

I was the same Frank. Run some aromasin 1-2 weeks the start of Clomid and during pct.. also eat a lot of veggies.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Aug 4, 2014)

I'd prefer to do a clomid/nolva combo...my natty production is more important than my acne lol

Loos have you ever tried Retin A? And I planned on running adex through PCT to help


----------



## Youngblood43 (Aug 4, 2014)

do a hcg blast before you go into pct then..


----------



## Pinkbear (Aug 4, 2014)

I have the same problem 

doxycycline 100mg ed
Its cheaper then accutane but it worked for me 

Witches hazel helps with redness and swelling.


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Aug 4, 2014)

Retin-A works for sure. I've used both cream and gel, high and low % concentrations. Go with the lower % cream. The gel dries really fast and is kinda hard to apply. The higher concentration shit will burn the **** out of your skin. I think I have .1% right now and I can still only use it every other day at max and even that usually ends up irritating my skin. Go with like .025%. Stay out of the sun unless you wanna look like a flaky tomato. It's a good idea to start out using it every other day instead of every day, and make sure you use some sort of lotion to help keep your skin dry.


----------



## losieloos (Aug 4, 2014)

No I haven't fronk. Doxy is good though


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 4, 2014)

I took retin a when I was a teenager. If your in the sun a lot it's no bueno. Turned my skin orange and peeled everywhere. 

I always got the worse acne on pct and now, when I downshift to cruise. Always takes a few months to clear up.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 5, 2014)

Frank r u sure it's the clomid causing the acne or an estrogen rebound? What r u on now? Gear and ai.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 5, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Frank r u sure it's the clomid causing the acne or an estrogen rebound? What r u on now? Gear and ai.



It's almost always an estrogen "rebound" on pct IMO. 

Btw - the hebiclens you hipped me to works real good.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 5, 2014)

I agree dys. Maybe a slow tapering of your ai could help with the estrogen rebound.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Aug 5, 2014)

I've taken clomid in the past after one of my newb oral only cycles. It's not estro rebound. I haven't started PCT yet...will be soon though. My acne is at bay now but clomid flares it up from past experiences


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Aug 5, 2014)

I think I'll get some low concentration Retin A...I'm not in the sun a lot now


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 5, 2014)

Try some torem instead.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 5, 2014)

Da fak is PCT?


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 5, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> Da fak is PCT?




Idk but apparently it causes acne... I'm staying away from this "PCT"


----------



## bvs (Aug 5, 2014)

one of the bros here (sorry i cant remember who) got me onto using chlorhexidine gluconate as a body wash. its by no means a miracle but its cheap and does help. i was on accutane as a teen and while it does work really well but the positives are almost outweighed by the negatives. ive got some doxycycline on hand for when mine gets bad so good to hear that is getting some good reviews.


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 5, 2014)

bvs said:


> one of the bros here (sorry i cant remember who) got me onto using chlorhexidine gluconate as a body wash. its by no means a miracle but its cheap and does help.



Savage did the write up for that:

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/12758-Effective-Treatment-for-Folliculitis-and-Fungal-Based-Acne?highlight=chlorhexidine

Chlorhexidine is the active ingredient in what Ecks had recommended - Hibiclens

I snagged some chlorhexidine and have been using it to make my own body wash - still working out the formula, but it certainly does the trick

I also use Witch Hazel as Pinky mention - its great for cleaning the skin in between showers


----------



## bvs (Aug 5, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> Savage did the write up for that:
> 
> http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/12758-Effective-Treatment-for-Folliculitis-and-Fungal-Based-Acne?highlight=chlorhexidine
> 
> ...



yep thats the one! credit to ecks and savage


----------

